# Estrada-Srisaket predictions and discussion



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I know we've had a thread discussing it before, but I couldn't find it and I also wanted to make a poll to see peoples opinions on who's gonna win a fight I imagine will really split peoples opinions

Without a doubt the fight i'm most looking forward too in this early part of the year

I think Estrada is gonna have a real coming out party here, definitely see it being close but I think we'll get a bit more movement from him than we're used too and win a pretty clear decision

But then I did expect Chocolatito to win both times too, so maybe I just need to stop underrating Srisaket?

So how do you all see it going?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Estrada puts out a counterpunching clinic in the pocket, with some very tough moments along the way...Rungvisai is definitely gonna make him work for that W. Estrada’s overhand right is gonna be a big weapon for him against the tough as nail southpaw Thai, and he’s gonna need to go to the body, as I thought Chocolol had success to the body against Srisaket in their first fight. Juan needs to be weary of the Thai’s body work as well though.

Can’t wait for this!!


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

I think Estrada takes this. Not only a brilliant counter puncher/pure boxer, he can fight it out when he needs to and I think his excellent body punching can slow the rampage of Srisaket and rob him of some of his momentum.

Cant see it being easy whoever wins. Ive got the winner moving into the top 5 P4P.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> - Don't let me down, Juanito. Don't let *us* down.


That interview woman again




Estrada's blank stare - tremendous discipline.

McWillams dead serious:





Cuadras being his usual self:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> That interview woman again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


59 seconds he has a little look, does well to move away and regain his composure but he definitely got caught a bit there


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> 59 seconds he has a little look, does well to move away and regain his composure but he definitely got caught a bit there


Got wobbled but didn't go down.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

What a great card.HBO have cut a lot of their budget but their interest in the super fly division and how they match the cards is a major positive.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> What a great card.HBO have cut a lot of their budget but their interest in the super fly division and how they match the cards is a major positive.


I think the overall card is a bit shit really, they obviously tried but it seems that Yafai only wants a big fight he'll be favourite in, and Inoue only wants a big fight if it's a unification, after that they should have scrapped the Superfly idea and just found some good fights, instead we've got Nietes-Reveco which is a good fight but Nietes is a big favourite, and he's old now, I imagine they're planning on matching the winner of that with the winner of the Viloria fight, but neither fight, and the prospected winners matching don't interest me at all

And Cuadras-Arroyo is super dull

The main event more than makes up for it for me though


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> I think the overall card is a bit shit really, they obviously tried but it seems that Yafai only wants a big fight he'll be favourite in, and Inoue only wants a big fight if it's a unification, after that they should have scrapped the Superfly idea and just found some good fights, instead we've got Nietes-Reveco which is a good fight but Nietes is a big favourite, and he's old now, I imagine they're planning on matching the winner of that with the winner of the Viloria fight, but neither fight, and the prospected winners matching don't interest me at all
> 
> And Cuadras-Arroyo is super dull
> 
> The main event more than makes up for it for me though


Cuadras-Arroyo has the potential to be a very fun fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> I think the overall card is a bit shit really, they obviously tried but it seems that Yafai only wants a big fight he'll be favourite in, and Inoue only wants a big fight if it's a unification, after that they should have scrapped the Superfly idea and just found some good fights, instead we've got Nietes-Reveco which is a good fight but Nietes is a big favourite, and he's old now, I imagine they're planning on matching the winner of that with the winner of the Viloria fight, but neither fight, and the prospected winners matching don't interest me at all
> 
> And Cuadras-Arroyo is super dull
> 
> The main event more than makes up for it for me though


You don't rate the Cuadras Arroyo fight?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I had great seats for Superfly 1 and both men impressed me. Ruji's power is legit at this weight, and his arms are long enough to land it. Estrada has a solid all around game. This fight will be razor thin.

My biggest question is whether I attend this fight card live or watch from home.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

JamieC said:


> You don't rate the Cuadras Arroyo fight?


It could well be fun but Arroyo was a fringe world level flyweight who hasn't fought in 18 months

It's not a good fight


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I thibk how Estradas chin holds up and whether he can get Srisakets respect with his own punching power are the biggest factors in this fight. 

I think if he cant get Srisakets respect hes in for a long night. I expect it to go similar to Srisaket v Gonzalez I but with Estrada trying to fight on the counter more and fighting in reverse a bit more. Only thing is Estrada is easy to coax into a fight and itll likely break out into one at somepoint.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Also this will complete the superfly four kings superfight match-ups.

Weve already had:

Cuadras v Srisaket
Gonzalez v Estrada
Cuadras v Gonzalez
Gonzalez v Srisaket I & II
Cuadras v Estrada

So Estrada v Srisaket conpletes the set. I expect more fights between these guys as well. At the very least you can make an argument that Cuadras v Gonzalez, Cuadras v Estrada and Gonzalez v Estrada were all close enough to warrant rematches and Cuadras v Srisaket ended on a technical decision so another go round there makes sense as well. The way the division is moving round in circles between them I would be surprised to see some more with Inoue fucking off above.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I thibk how Estradas chin holds up and whether he can get Srisakets respect with his own punching power are the biggest factors in this fight.
> 
> I think if he cant get Srisakets respect hes in for a long night. I expect it to go similar to Srisaket v Gonzalez I but with Estrada trying to fight on the counter more and fighting in reverse a bit more. Only thing is Estrada is easy to coax into a fight and itll likely break out into one at somepoint.


I think Estrada's body punching will be key here. I remember Gonzalez hurting Srisaket at times with body shots, and Estrada has an excellent body attack.

But yeah, this one is gonna be very tough for whoever wins.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone agree that if Estrada wins this he's close to catching Chocolatito up record wise? Based purely on quality of win, I don't give a fuck about belts or if x guy was lineal or whatever


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Anyone agree that if Estrada wins this he's close to catching Chocolatito up record wise? Based purely on quality of win, I don't give a fuck about belts or if x guy was lineal or whatever


Yes, Estrada has a very underrated resume, and a win over Srisaket would be excellent and wouldn't be too far behind Roman's.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Got wobbled but didn't go down.


He did well, I'd like to see him face the chick from Estrella TV next.


__
http://instagr.am/p/9SLMKZnO2b/


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I also think Estrada could take it, but its far from a sure thing.

He needs to dig deep to the body, I can't wait for this one.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Edit. Double post.

I remember in some other thread a lot of posters favoring Ringo over Estrada, seems like Estrada is favorite now.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i got estrada winning clear in a competitive fight. maybe getting hurt once or twice in the process. 8-4 type of decision


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Anyone agree that if Estrada wins this he's close to catching Chocolatito up record wise? Based purely on quality of win, I don't give a fuck about belts or if x guy was lineal or whatever


He'll be closing in. Gonzalez still has a win over Estrada himself and Yaegashi/Niida to boot, his resume is a bit deeper but he wouldnt be too far away. He'd junp into the top five P4P imo.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

This match up has all the ingredients to being a classic back and forward, inside, phone booth WAR. God I can’t wait for this!!


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

This will be SSR's third fight in a row Vs a top 10 P4P fighter. When did that last happen?


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> This will be SSR's third fight in a row Vs a top 10 P4P fighter. When did that last happen?


Pac fought Marquez, Bradley, Marquez in 2011/12

Cant remember if Bradley was P4P at that time though


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Pac fought Marquez, Bradley, Marquez in 2011/12
> 
> Cant remember if Bradley was P4P at that time though


Bradley maybe fit into the top 10, but I don't believe Marquez was in fight 3. Actually I recall it was considered a joke and pac dragging up a small guy


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> Bradley maybe fit into the top 10, but I don't believe Marquez was in fight 3. Actually I recall it was considered a joke and pac dragging up a small guy


Yeah I wasnt 100% on Marquez at that stage either. Im kinda thinking he would have probably been on most lists. Only lost to Mayweather but other than that was on a decent run over the few years before Pac III. Guys with records and history like JMM tend to get the benefit of the doubt on P4P lists. Some people still have Pac ranked now which is crazy to my eyes

I guess you can take points because JMM wasnt a WW


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

marquez jr going to put on a boxing lesson and show Chocolate what a real P4P is capable of, estrada like JMM never gets any love and will start garnering the respect he is owed after this fight. Chocolate being the flashier offensive machine has been at the top of P4P lists reminiscent of pacquiao, yet in the shadows is where Marquez jr. has lived and thrived making a name himself and proving the doubters wrong.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> marquez jr going to put on a boxing lesson and show Chocolate what a real P4P is capable of, estrada like JMM never gets any love and will start garnering the respect he is owed after this fight. Chocolate being the flashier offensive machine has been at the top of P4P lists reminiscent of pacquiao, yet in the shadows is where Marquez jr. has lived and thrived making a name himself and proving the doubters wrong.


It's crazy how similar Estrada is to Marquez. From his stance, to his combos, overcoming adversity, and in the pocket counterpunching techniques. Even his ranking and how he's viewed by the public is similar :lol:

He truly is the 2nd coming of JMM.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I thibk how Estradas chin holds up and whether he can get Srisakets respect with his own punching power are the biggest factors in this fight.
> 
> I think if he cant get Srisakets respect hes in for a long night. I expect it to go similar to Srisaket v Gonzalez I but with Estrada trying to fight on the counter more and fighting in reverse a bit more. Only thing is Estrada is easy to coax into a fight and itll likely break out into one at somepoint.


You motherfucker having that avatar :lol:


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> Bradley maybe fit into the top 10, but I don't believe Marquez was in fight 3. Actually I recall it was considered a joke and pac dragging up a small guy


Most people don't have Estrada in top 10 so they?


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Kurushi said:


> Most people don't have Estrada in top 10 so they?


They 100% should. Most respectable writers do


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Not particularly related but this was one of my favourite moments in recent years, at 1:01:27;


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

I have no real opinion on who wins this. Ofcourse it goes without saying that this is going to play out more Srisaket - Roman 1 than 2, where Chocolatito looked mentally shot. This will be another great competitive action fight that'll go down the stretch I think.

Srisaket has looked beastly against Roman. But that was always gonnna be a bad match up for Gonzalez. Cuadras showed that his technical offensive style wasnt going to have as much success against the 115lbers with his size and power disadvantages.

Luckily for Estrada, he has more dimensions to his game. He isn't the offensive machine Roman is but he ain't too far behind. While having the ability to box and counter offer the backfoot. His accuracy, combinations and inside game are some of the best in boxing.

JFE is a slow starter though. Modern Arguello in that department. Usually boxing and countering while letting his opponents throw their best and tire themselves out over first five or so rounds before picking them apart over the remaining seven. It has worked so far but he'll have to start a bit faster here.

The real questions are if Srisaket will wear out over the stretch throwing everything and the kitchen sink while taking sharp counters and hard body punches. And how Estrada takes the punishment Srisaket dishes out especially in the early rounds because he will get hit. Roman was visibly rattled feeling his power from the get go and all he could do was fight fire with fire. JFE has more options but leakier defence than Roman in the pocket.

It's a real great fight. The winner is top 5 P4P no question.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> And how Estrada takes the punishment Srisaket dishes out


- With ease.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lean towards Estrada, but I do think Srisaket looked better in Gonzalez 2 than Gonzalez 1, I don't think that result was solely down to Gonzalez having declined. With him earning more money than he had ever earned before in the Gonzalez fights, he can finally dedicate himself more to training, and I think it showed against Gonzalez


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

It's fight week!

I'm reading Estrada is the betting favorite.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Estrada Ud12 in a WAR

This will be like Pac-JMM all over again, I can see 2 or 3 fights. All close, all wars

I predict Estrada tastes the canvas once, but gets up & wins a Ud12


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It's fight week!
> 
> I'm reading Estrada is the betting favorite.


3 more days!!! :happy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holy fuck it's in 3 days?!!>?! 

Fight week makes me want to slip into a coma until fight day.

Estrada, UD. I think his chin is as solid as his fundamentals.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

el gall0 by decisi0n, cant see him K0ing the thai guy, he definitely has all the skills t0 beat him, he just g0t t0 stick t0 his plan which is being smart and n0t g0ing t0e t0 t0e with him, thai guy has all the p0wer, and can easily K0 estrada like he did t0 ch0c0


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Estrada would be the safer bet, but SSR just had a fucking breakout in that last Gonzalez fight


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Holy fuck it's in 3 days?!!>?!
> 
> *Fight week makes me want to slip into a coma until fight day.*
> 
> Estrada, UD. I think his chin is as solid as his fundamentals.


That's ace. :thumbsup


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Always hard to pick a winner in such a close match-up. Srisaket is a tank and I don't like to bet against him but I suppose Estrada's better footwork and counters will edge it for him.

I think Estrada will know what not to do, having seen Gonzales falter, and be shrewd enough to fight smarter.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Is this on this weekend?
Cant pick a winner, i just cant count the thai out anymore, he is legit.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Estrada would be the safer bet, but SSR just had a fucking breakout in that last Gonzalez fight


How about another avy bet, you know you miss seeing Warlando Cruz smilling up at you every time you login to the site.

I got Estrada, you get Ringo.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> How about another avy bet, you know you miss seeing Warlando Cruz smilling up at you every time you login to the site.
> 
> I got Estrada, you get Ringo.


This wouldn't be a fight I'm confident enough in, but fuck it


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> This wouldn't be a fight I'm confident enough in, but fuck it


G.

1 month then


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Estrada UD

easy to call, Estrada is a complete fighter unlike chocoloate who was just an offensive machine.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

desertlizard said:


> el gall0 by decisi0n, cant see him K0ing the thai guy, he definitely has all the skills t0 beat him, he just g0t t0 stick t0 his plan which is being smart and n0t g0ing t0e t0 t0e with him, thai guy has all the p0wer, and can easily K0 estrada like he did t0 ch0c0


Its easy to ko someone who stands and trades with you, chocolate chose the do or die gameplan, estrada knows when to box and when to attack he won't be standing in front with his chin out trading.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Estrada UD
> 
> easy to call, Estrada is a complete fighter unlike chocoloate who was just an offensive machine.


Didn't chocolate beat Estrada?


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Didn't chocolate beat Estrada?


Yeah but we all know the one thing a complete fighter can't deal with; an incomplete fighter.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Going with SRR by decision.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm leaning towards Estrada in a tight decision. But I've underestimated Sur before. 

The only thing I'm sure of is that it will be a tremendous fight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Estrada but Rungvisai winning wouldn't shock me at all. Dude is legit, I just like Estrada's boxing a bit more.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> BRUTALES MASACRES!!!


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Did Choco beat Estrada? The answer is yes

BUT Estrada had to drain down to a weight had had never fought, & was either 20/21 when that bout happend, & it was a tit for tat battle which Choco won, but very closely... Not a crazy thing to think Gallo in a rematch would do a lot better


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

WAR GALLO


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> Did Choco beat Estrada? The answer is yes
> 
> BUT Estrada had to drain down to a weight had had never fought, & was either 20/21 when that bout happend, & it was a tit for tat battle which Choco won, but very closely... Not a crazy thing to think Gallo in a rematch would do a lot better


I can definitely see Estrada beat him NOW.

But back in '14, '15 I think I'd still favor Roman.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Im thinking Rungvisai takes it.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Im thinking Rungvisai takes it.


Honestly Bogo, I'm surprised.

You don't think JMM jr can pull it off?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

SSR will knock Estrada three times in the first round, Estrada will bounce back and win several succeeding rounds while SSR gets sloppy due to blisters from cheap socks.

The fight ends in a draw because one judge stupidly scores the first round 10-7.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> SSR will knock Estrada three times in the first round, Estrada will bounce back and win several succeeding rounds while SSR gets sloppy due to blisters from cheap socks.
> 
> The fight ends in a draw because one judge stupidly scores the first round 10-7.


Rematch takes place 4 years later and is equally as thrilling and controversial.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Rematch takes place 4 years later and is equally as thrilling and controversial.


I don't want to talk about the 4th fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Didn't chocolate beat Estrada?


Yes narrrowly in a fight where the cards were always benefiting the star of the show and still the cards were close, my friend @Zopilote can reiterate. When its so close, you can't really use it against any fighter considering Estrada was a mere challenger there to pad a resume and managed to expose the chocolates downfalls and in some cards take a close win and show that estrada wasn't an opponent but a future talent.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Saw these











Really like both guys and love watching what they do so may the best man win. Estrada is poetry but i can't help but root for the somewhat awkward Thai southpaw puncher. Those ingredients speak to my soul.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Not surprisingly, fight has not sold out. Plenty of $30 dollar tickets available, seriously considering making the trip tomorrow. Might end up being FOTY.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Yes narrrowly in a fight where the cards were always benefiting the star of the show and still the cards were close, my friend @Zopilote can reiterate. When its so close, you can't really use it against any fighter considering Estrada was a mere challenger there to pad a resume and managed to expose the chocolates downfalls and in some cards take a close win and show that estrada wasn't an opponent but a future talent.


So you're implying Gonzalez didn't deserve the decision?

Anyone agree with Doc here?

Doc, I hope you don't mind me saying, but you come out with some truly ridiculous things sometimes. Don't get offended. But you do, mate. Like..Estrada exposed Gonzalez's downfalls? He lost the fight. And by your reckoning Estrada is a world class fighter. So how is one exposed when they defeat a world class fighter? Completely baffled.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> - Motherfucker...


That's why Nietes is unbeatable against Mexicans.

He ain't no cab driver.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> That's why Nietes is unbeatable against Mexicans.
> 
> He ain't no cab driver.


Fuentes lost to a dump truck driver.

Ona personal note, I have relatives who also drive huge trucks like that and they are only 5'4" or lower.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ive been going back and fourth on this one a lot, a real 50/50 imo, I cant wait for it. 

I can see Estrada outboxing Srisaket but the Thai just being a relentless son of a bitch anyway and maybes scoring a KD and hurting Estrada.. 

Estradas a bit bigger than Gonzalez and should be a bit more clued up knowing what hes getting into. Srisaket was massively underrated going into Gonzalez I. 

This is gonna be a sweet card.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Im thinking Rungvisai takes it.


I'm with you.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

REDC said:


> I'm with you.


Estrada's last performance just sticks out in my head. Can't scrape by against pressure like that against this guy. He won't let you get away with it.



Zopilote said:


> Honestly Bogo, I'm surprised.
> 
> You don't think JMM jr can pull it off?


I think he can, but if he fights with the same difficulties he had last time out, he gets worn down over time IMO.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Estrada's last performance just sticks out in my head. Can't scrape by against pressure like that against this guy. He won't let you get away with it.
> 
> I think he can, but if he fights with the same difficulties he had last time out, he gets worn down over time IMO.


Estrada had "difficulties" last time out because he was fighting a superb boxer, but still managed to eventually impose his superiority.

This will be a close fight(I hope) with Estrada's superior boxing skills winning out in the end.

Rungvisai has a good chance of winning but, for me, it simply comes down to the more skilled fighter beating
the stronger fighter.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Estrada's last performance just sticks out in my head. Can't scrape by against pressure like that against this guy. He won't let you get away with it.
> 
> I think he can, but if he fights with the same difficulties he had last time out, he gets worn down over time IMO.


I always knew Cuadras would give Estrada many problems with his style. I think Estrada matches up better against Rungvisai...that overhand right and his body work will be key.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Estrada's last performance just sticks out in my head. Can't scrape by against pressure like that against this guy. He won't let you get away with it.
> I think he can, but if he fights with the same difficulties he had last time out, he gets worn down over time IMO.


You can't use the last fight as an example, Bogo.

Cuadras - an awkward mover - is exactly the kind of style Juan Manuel Estrada would always struggle with.

Srisaket - a relentless pressure machine - is the kind of style he always excels against.

Think Marquez-Chris John and Marquez-Diaz.

The first one is about limitations and skills.

This one is about toughness and skills.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Estrada had "difficulties" last time out because he was fighting a superb boxer, but still managed to eventually impose his superiority.
> 
> This will be a close fight(I hope) with Estrada's superior boxing skills winning out in the end.
> 
> ...


 I didn't say he wasn't fighting a quality opponent, he'll be doing so again and one with more effective pressure, which is a different challenge but one I think might foil him.



Zopilote said:


> I always knew Cuadras would give Estrada many problems with his style. I think Estrada matches up better against Rungvisai...that overhand right and his body work will be key.





Lester1583 said:


> You can't use the last fight as an example, Bogo.
> 
> Cuadras - an awkward mover - is exactly the kind of style Juan Manuel Estrada would always struggle against.
> 
> ...


See for me it looked like Cuadras had more success with aggression than with his boxing skills. But I only watched the fight once so I'm not confident. I just thought he looked too hittable backing up and barely put in enough work to counteract his activity.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> See for me it looked like Cuadras had more success with aggression than with his boxing skills.


Cuadras' unpredictable movement affected JFE's combopunching.

To be at his most effective Estrada needs to set his feet and an opponent who comes forward in straight lines.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> I didn't say he wasn't fighting a quality opponent, he'll be doing so again and one with more effective pressure, which is a different challenge but one I think might foil him.


No, you said he had "difficulties" with Cuadras as if the concept of a legit boxing match is lost on you.
Did you expect Estrada to simply walk over El Principe?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> How about another avy bet, you know you miss seeing Warlando Cruz smilling up at you every time you login to the site.
> 
> I got Estrada, you get Ringo.


I shaved my nut sack, you will be sporting it as your avy soon


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Remember Gallo can hit the body too. That body shot KO of Tyson Marquez was a beauty


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone have a stream to this?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it just me or is it more difficult to find GBP fights? Anyways, fucking HBO Now is total bullshit that they don't let you stream fights live like Showtime.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's starting now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's sad that not many people know who these great lite fighters are.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

The skill gap here is subtle, but very apparent. Nietes is 2 steps ahead of this guy


----------



## Deadendgeneration (Mar 24, 2015)

Manage to find one?


paloalto00 said:


> Anyone have a stream to this?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HBO really seems to love Carlos Cuadras. Always has something nice to say about him.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> HBO really seems to love Carlos Cuadras. Always has something nice to say about him.


I've noticed this too. They're constantly on his dick.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I like Nietes. Would like to see him In a big fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> HBO really seems to love Carlos Cuadras. Always has something nice to say about him.


Quadras is the ultimate gatekeeper. Very good fighter that you have to be considered a top tier guy. In my eyes, Quadras should be right up there, but he can't seem to get a big win.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I like Nietes. Would like to see him In a big fight.


I saw some mistakes, but I think that was due to him being that much better than the other guy. I'd like to see him against someone who will fight him rather than box


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Quadras is the ultimate gatekeeper. Very good fighter that you have to be considered a top tier guy. In my eyes, Quadras should be right up there, but he can't seem to get a big win.


Gatekeeper is a bit harsh, I'd say he's top 3-4.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What's up with all that back acne on Quadras?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Arroyo is fighting like Lamont right now, really digging to that body

Edit: Arroyo didn't get the memo that this is a boxing match. Dude is swinging like Cuadras was talking about his momma


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> I saw some mistakes, but I think that was due to him being that much better than the other guy. I'd like to see him against someone who will fight him rather than box


He has a high skill level that doesn't translate visually. He's hard to beat. Gotta pressure him and make him uncomfortable


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

cant find an easy way to watch this.
so tired anyway i'll have to old man it and get repeats tomorrow.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Arroyo looks good.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fwark, Arroyo came to knock someone the fuck out!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> cant find an easy way to watch this.
> so tired anyway i'll have to old man it and get repeats tomorrow.


PM me if you are still up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Brilliant fight!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

OHHHHH shit, Arroyo was feeling himself too much got caught


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Damn what a fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

HBO commentators were sucking Arroyo's cock all round and Quadras was just boxing him and popping him.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

That shot gave Cuadras the round. I thought he was going to get bullied all night


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

These dudes match up well. Cuadras is an athletic freak.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Quadras using his experience and controlling the pace.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Arroyo is already winded


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Arroyo ain't gonna lay down, nice fight so far.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

On discord if anybody wants to join.
https://discord.gg/UzFG6C2


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> Watching and on discord if anybody wants to join.
> https://discord.gg/UzFG6C2


Just joined the chat, but it's not doing shit. I already have a video, but I'll stick to yours if its better.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Just joined the chat, but it's not doing shit. I already have a video, but I'll stick to yours if its better.


It's a chat room not a video. I worded that poorly. 
You are muted though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> It's a chat room not a video. I worded that poorly.
> You are muted though.


Oh, makes sense. Yeah, I don't have a mic anyways.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

If anyone watched some state level amateurs, this is what this fight reminds me of. Those kids bang it out at the state shows


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone have a grainy stream? I don’t think I’m capable of looking at Cuadras’ back in HD any longer


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Smirk said:


> Anyone have a grainy stream? I don't think I'm capable of looking at Cuadras' back in HD any longer


Yah, man. It's fucking nasty.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Watching with a friend, soon as she saw his back she said "Oh my god his acne, I hope the other guy wins"


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

It looked horrible for the Concepcion fight. It looked like boils coming out.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Arroyo not a good pure striker, Cuadras walked right through a bunch of power strikes


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

seems like the people that care are catching up to these streams. it's been harder than i remember the last few cards...


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Harold just predicted, "a good decision."

Expect a robbery.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'd like to request a PED test for that backne


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that's nasty...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

How the hell did we get a 10 rounder for a world title


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Why the fuck is a title fight 10 rounds?


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Good for Arroyo, I thought he pulled it out.

Cuadras looks like a fighter in decline.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cuadras' stamina was horrible for this fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good decision from what I saw...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Quadras is putting everyone over, but he is getting paid well for a fighter of his size.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

couldve gone either way good fight. cuadras...hes an action fighter i like him. but his fight IQ is kinda bad. left himself open to counters so many times


and wtfs the point of that belt? rungvisai's the wbc champ and hes about to defend it...wtfs the point of another belt?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Rungvisai is huge. Anyone know the gap in weight for the Chocalitot fight?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pulling for the Thai.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

nuclear said:


> and wtfs the point of that belt? rungvisai's the wbc champ and hes about to defend it...wtfs the point of another belt?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

War Gallo!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I got butterflies. Love both fighters.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

*HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WAR GALLOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol. Rungvisai is not very popular.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Thai is a fucking wall. My god.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

1st one for Estrada


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

2-0 Estrada


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn, this is a great fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Estrada the best pure striker at 115


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gallo 2- 0


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Estrada just steal that round?
Was that not a KD?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Estrada looking great so far, but Rungvisai can come back later.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> 2-0 Estrada


what i tell you mofos, estrada already precisely picking this thai apart.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Visai is working that body nicely in that round.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-1 Gallo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sor Rungvisai came back.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> Estrada just steal that round?
> Was that not a KD?


yes robbed of a kd


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Marquez better counterpuncher than Floyd????????????????? Hmmm...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

39-37 Sorungvisai.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, Estrada got buzzed there.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gallo 3-1, I think he countered nicely most of the round.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Srisaket is walking him down...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

49-46 Visai.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

3-2 Estrada


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-2 Gallo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Srisaket coming on strong that round.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

More "slips" huh.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Estrada can't keep the Thai off of him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Estrada's gotta open up more. He's allowing the thai to get in close enough to connect...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

3-3


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-3


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

59-55 visai.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> 3-3


Nope.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Estrada looking like he's going to get stopped. Rungvisai looks too damn strong.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

hbo want the next paquiao, we know who they are pushing....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

impressive fight. Srisaket is winning...


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Nope.


What's your score so far?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Rungs so much bigger than Estrada, almost like he's using the Crash Holly "well over 400 lbs" gimmick


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

69-64 Visai.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Estrada is losing.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

4-3 Rungvisai


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Doc said:


> hbo want the next paquiao, we know who they are pushing....


Regardless, Estrada is losing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wanjek is winning this


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> What's your score so far?


Srisaket has won the last 4 rounds on my card.

I have it 5-2.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-3 Ringo

Estrada is way too passive


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Srisaket has won the last 4 rounds on my card.
> 
> I have it 5-2.


Sounds good.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Estrada with the underdog babyface comeback


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Estrada was on cruise control. He's finally doing something.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

4-4


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

78-74 Visai.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

This is a fucking great fight!


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Better round for Estrada but it felt like he had to fight outside of his comfort zone to just edge it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-4


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

beautiful display of boxing from estrada


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Better round for Estrada but it felt like he had to fight outside of his comfort zone to just edge it.


He's doing more work to win these rounds. Rungvisai is just so fucking strong. He's a ridiculous fighter.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hard round to score that one.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

87-74 Visai.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Estrada edged the 9th


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Great round for Gallo

5-4 Gallo


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

like marquez he finishes fight strong and only gets stronger while the other guy is broken down.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

This is one of those fights where you just have no fucking idea how the judges are going to score it.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If Estrada makes it through 12 rounds, this will have dusty finish written all over it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Estrada is up now. Amazing fight


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> This is one of those fights where you just have no fucking idea how the judges are going to score it.


They'll give it to Estrada if it's close.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lederman is such a joke


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

97-93 Vlisai.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

God damn it, the 10th was hard to score 

5-4-1 Estrada


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Lederman is such a joke


no doubt, his card is shit


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-5


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

5-5-1


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

6-5 Sor going into the 12th


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

107-102 Visai.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gallo stole the 11th imo, 6-5 Gallo


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ref has stayed out of it tonight. he doesn't usually do that...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

never know. they both need to go for it...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

116-112 Sorunvisai.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

6-5-1 Estrada

What a fucking fight


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

rematch, either way


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Fuck.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gallo gave Ringo a beating in the 12th

7-5 Gallo


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

that 12th round? estrada couldve done that the whole fucking fight! now its a close fight that could go anyway. fucking disappointing


the fuck gallo


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Gallo gave Ringo a beating in the 12th
> 
> 7-5 Gallo


No he didn't. :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

10-8 round, this granite chin got peppered all round but estrada beat that ass and closed the show like a winner!!!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

hell of a 12th!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Doc said:


> 10-8 round, this granite chin got peppered all round but estrada beat that ass and closed the show like a winner!!!!!


Idiot.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

nuclear said:


> that 12th round? estrada couldve done that the whole fucking fight! now its a close fight that could go anyway. fucking dissapointing


:lol: No he couldn't.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> This is one of those fights where you just have no fucking idea how the judges are going to score it.


This.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Doc said:


> 10-8 round, this granite chin got peppered all round but estrada beat that ass and closed the show like a winner!!!!!


hell nah...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Idiot.


I worry about him. Honestly.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Gallo gave Ringo a beating in the 12th
> 
> 7-5 Gallo


hell yeah too bad his granite chin or else that would have been an easy KO.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

114-114


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> No he didn't. :lol:


Compared to the other rounds Peds, dang, let a guy get a little excited will ya.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Could go either way. Top level matchup. This shit is like Usyk/Briedis. High-level war.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

117-111. Never judge again.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Boom!!


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

The fuck is that 117?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol: No he couldn't.


he was too defensive the first half. happy to slip and move away. estrada picked him apart when he actually threw. but w/e. estrada pissed that fight away

srr won fair and square


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967627170586570752


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Compared to the other rounds Peds, dang, let a guy get a little excited will ya.


Sorry man. :lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> 117-111. Never judge again.


That was ridiculous, but the right man won. Let's have a rematch!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

what a robbery.

117 LMAO


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I understand a Rungvisai decision. He was peppering Estrada all night with that left.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

117 - 111 gtfo


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

It was a legit win no doubt.

Let's do it again!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Rungvi!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not mad or surprised...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats to Rungvisai


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Just by looking at the Boxrec you'd think Rungs out-boxed Estrada


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I will get my nut sack avy prepared tonight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good decision.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm made up for this dude. I hope he earns millions before bowing out.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

117-111 too wide, but Rungvi won.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Coulda gone either way imo, we need a rematch.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Doc said:


> what a robbery.
> 
> 117 LMAO


Not a robbery, but what agreed with the 117 being bullshit.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I will get my nut sack avy prepared tonight


Lets see them balls bro


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Congrats to Rungvisai


You're all class dude.

Unlike that other dude.

Rematch please!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Lots of Mexicans in the crowd tonight. No need to boo him though. That was a great fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

just look at his face he got his ass whooped! estrada looks like he just left church.

his face needs to be checked for concrete implants any lesser fighter would have been dropped/lost in that 12th.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Behave with 'the people are the judge'.

They wanted you to win before a punch was thrown, Estrada.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Typical Mexican crowd.:lol:


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

I like Estrada, but Visai deserved it with his heavier punching IMO.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

His last 3 fights.

Taking Gonzalez's 0
Knocking Gonzalez out cold in a rematch
Decision over Estrada.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I'm made up for this dude. I hope he earns millions before bowing out.


Your av is perfect right now :lol: :rofl

Great fight holy fuck. I had it a draw. Gun to my head Visai won


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

3-0 vs the two best little men in boxing.

Bow down to King Sor.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> *Coulda gone either way *imo, we need a rematch.


No, no it could not have.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

mexicans should be booing estrada

he pissed away too many early rounds

fucking picked him apart when he countered close like marquez.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

nuclear said:


> he was too defensive the first half. happy to slip and move away. estrada picked him apart when he actually threw. but w/e. estrada pissed that fight away
> 
> srr won fair and square


Baby, if he could have just done that from the opening bell then he would have.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i hate estrada. hope he gets KOd by fucking arroyo or some shit. fucking asshole


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The crowd is full of smarks


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes Estrada, we are the judges.

And we thought you lost. :wales


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

nuclear said:


> mexicans should be booing estrada
> 
> he pissed away too many early rounds
> 
> fucking picked him apart when he countered close like marquez.


I sense much sodium chloride here, buddy.

The old 'if he could have just done that all fight'. Kinda like when Bruno planted one on Tyson. If only he had done that...all fight.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

That was an Estrada fight. 
HBO biased as fuck. I can’t believe the shit Ward was saying. Ledderman type of retardedness. 
Close fight, but Estrada pulled off his plan.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

estrada aint marquez jr hes chavez jr. asshole.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> No, no it could not have.


Says the guy with no scorecard


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Just by looking at the Boxrec you'd think Rungs out-boxed Estrada


he was, until Estrada stepped up the activity and closed the gap down the stretch...


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Kellerman still on a mission to downplay Visai. The butthurt is strong with this one.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing King Sor vs Ancajas


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> estrada aint marquez jr hes chavez jr. asshole.


Come on, man...that's a little too harsh no?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> I sense much sodium chloride here, buddy.
> 
> The old 'if he could have just done that all fight'. Kinda like when Bruno planted one on Tyson. If only he had done that...all fight.


not all fight but tell me estrada didnt win the exchanges when he fought inside, threw combinations, countered? he needed more of that. now hes complaining about the decision like a dumbass.

fuck yeah im salty, but at estrada.

srr won fair and square like i said. rags to riches like a mfer. hes p4p no.1 now. well done.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

nuclear said:


> not all fight but tell me estrada didnt win the exchanges when he fought inside, threw combinations, countered? he needed more of that. now hes complaining about the decision like a dumbass.
> 
> fuck yeah im salty, but at estrada.
> 
> srr won fair and square like i said. rags to riches like a mfer. hes p4p no.1 now. well done.


I broke a table today playing FighterZ.

I played a dude and he won 2 out of 3 with raw supers. Raw fucking supers.

But that was fine, we rematched....and he won again, with a raw super. Then refused to give me a rematch.

I broke my fucking table.

So much salt involved.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Come on, man...that's a little too harsh no?


im fucking pissed :lol: :killself


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sor won a close fight and people talking as if he wrecked estrada when he got wrecked the second half of the fight, first half of the fight were tight rounds but gets the paquiao treatment from hbo and always takes the close rounds, ledderman showed us all who hbo wanted to win.

Estrada picked apart the thai the entire fight, like Marquez estrada will get his revenge sooner or later.

If estrada was mayweather that would have been a 10-2 fight easy...

its funny how hbo can sway opinions with their shit cards.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Sor won a close fight and people talking as if he wrecked estrada when he got wrecked the second half of the fight, first half of the fight were tight rounds but gets the paquiao treatment from hbo and always takes the close rounds, ledderman showed us all who hbo wanted to win.
> 
> Estrada picked apart the thai the entire fight, like Marquez estrada will get his revenge sooner or later.
> 
> ...


Stop man. Please.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> His last 3 fights.
> 
> Taking Gonzalez's 0
> Knocking Gonzalez out cold in a rematch
> Decision over Estrada.


that's how you *earn *your status in the game...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Stop man. Please.


theres an ignore button get of my nuts dude


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That new Westworld trailer #HBObless


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone know how much these cats got paid tonight? I usually don't care, but I feel as though the little guys really need to maximise their earnings before retiring. And these guys should never have to work again.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I had it 114-114 but felt like Sor won his rounds wider and more emphatically. Great fight and a superb 12th. Look forward to seeing the rematch in the fall.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> theres an ignore button get of my nuts dude


Alpha males do not ignore.

And neither do I.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I want srr to fight Inoue.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone disagree that Sor Rungvisai is now p4p #1? KO'd Chocolatito and beat Estrada. Fucking ridiculous that he was the underdog for all 3 of his last fights.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Anyone know how much these cats got paid tonight? I usually don't care, but I feel as though the little guys really need to maximise their earnings before retiring. And these guys should never have to work again.


Not that great, Cherries got more for knocking out a shot Rios.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Nothing better than capping a solid night of boxing with a dose of Bryant Gumble

:killself


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Anyone disagree that Sor Rungvisai is now p4p #1? KO'd Chocolatito and beat Estrada. Fucking ridiculous that he was the underdog for all 3 of his last fights.


He's achieved a lot more than Lomachenko has in the pro ranks. :rolleyes

Just saying.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Anyone know how much these cats got paid tonight? I usually don't care, but I feel as though the little guys really need to maximise their earnings before retiring. And these guys should never have to work again.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967193688970379264


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Anyone disagree that Sor Rungvisai is now p4p #1? KO'd Chocolatito and beat Estrada. Fucking ridiculous that he was the underdog for all 3 of his last fights.


Not at all, team "if you ain't running and holding you ain't skilled" will probably disagree though.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Alpha males do not ignore.
> 
> And neither do I.


alpha males don't call themselves alpha, you sorry excuse of keyboard warrior beta


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Doc said:


> Sor won a close fight and people talking as if he wrecked estrada when he got wrecked the second half of the fight, first half of the fight were tight rounds but gets the paquiao treatment from hbo and always takes the close rounds, ledderman showed us all who hbo wanted to win.
> 
> Estrada picked apart the thai the entire fight, like Marquez estrada will get his revenge sooner or later.
> 
> ...


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck he dominated when he went marquez mode.

pissed away too many early rounds trying to be cute . he lost that one himself


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

DynamicMoves said:


> Going with SRR by decision.


I was thinking SD, but I'll take it.



Mexi-Box said:


> Anyone disagree that Sor Rungvisai is now p4p #1? KO'd Chocolatito and beat Estrada. Fucking ridiculous that he was the underdog for all 3 of his last fights.


Thought Estrada was the underdog tonight.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing King Sor vs Ancajas


 Good fight, but you need the size, power and endurance to beat SRR clean. Ancajas ain't got that.

If only Inoue wasn't so dead set on being a good samaritan with his recycling and fight a quality primed fighter. But even Inoue has question marks due to his poor opposition.

SRR is king of 115, no question. Though I don't see him having a huge amount of success moving up in weight. His bully tactics won't play well with bigger fighters.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> I was thinking SD, but I'll take it.
> 
> Thought Estrada was the underdog tonight.


HBO said it was Rungvisai that was the underdog, IIRC.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> I broke a table today playing FighterZ.
> 
> I played a dude and he won 2 out of 3 with raw supers. Raw fucking supers.
> 
> ...


thats exactly why im pissed. if i saw you lose to raw supers id be like "WTF PEDS. YOURE BETTER THAN THIS."
its how i feel about estrada scared to go marquez style

but good idea im gonna go break something


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck he dominated when he went marquez mode.
> 
> pissed away too many early rounds trying to be cute . he lost that one himself


pissed away or boxed beautifully? limited sors output, had sor miss so many shots, while connecting hard precise shots... Estrada starts out a little slow but sor didn't show anything different in "winning" those tight rounds.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Anyone disagree that Sor Rungvisai is now p4p #1? KO'd Chocolatito and beat Estrada. Fucking ridiculous that he was the underdog for all 3 of his last fights.


The fuck you talkin bout, King Sor became P4P number 1 three fights ago. :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KOTF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967193688970379264


Fuck sakes. That's not a lot.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> HBO said it was Rungvisai that was the underdog, IIRC.











Was going off this.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Doc said:


> pissed away or boxed beautifully? limited sors output, had sor miss so many shots, while connecting hard precise shots... Estrada starts out a little slow but sor didn't show anything different in "winning" those tight rounds.


man first half he was just defending. i know hes trying to figure sor out but even his corner was telling him by the 5th he needs to turn it up


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> Was going off this.


Yeah, I think the bookies had Estrada the favorite, though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, I think the bookies had Estrada the favorite, though.


Yep this is what I read.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> alpha males don't call themselves alpha, you sorry excuse of keyboard warrior beta


I am a sexy individual. And I have 300 wins on a video game based on the cartoon Dragon Ball Z.

Can you say the same?


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, I think the bookies had Estrada the favorite, though.





Pedrin1787 said:


> Yep this is what I read.


Can't've been by much, close fight. Hope there's a rematch.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cuadras and Arroyo getting 25 each is on some UFC shit...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> Can't've been by much, close fight. Hope there's a rematch.


Yeah, I thought'd it be a close fight. Crazy that Sor Rungvisai beat a guy that held a stylistic advantage over him and a p4p-caliber fighter. Dude is a great little fighter.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Cuadras and Arroyo getting 25 each is on some UFC shit...


I *think* they also get some Spanish TV money on the top too. Seems too low imo.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

nuclear said:


> man first half he was just defending. i know hes trying to figure sor out but even his corner was telling him by the 5th he needs to turn it up


That's just how JFE fights breh. Take the first half off, boxing, moving, being cute, picking his shots, letting the other man get off, before going on the offensive and wrecking his faded opponent.

It's a risky strategy but it's primarily worked until now. That just shows how much of a relentless beast SRR is though. He never let up until the very end.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I am a sexy individual. And I have 300 wins on a video game based on the cartoon Dragon Ball Z.
> 
> Can you say the same?


you just proved my point.

now go play your video game, you "alpha" male.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kingboxer said:


> That's just how JFE fights breh. Take the first half off, boxing, moving, being cute, picking his shots, letting the other man get off, before going on the offensive and wrecking his faded opponent.
> 
> It's a risky strategy but it's primarily worked until now. That just shows how much of a relentless beast SRR is though. He never let up until the very end.


yeah his face never let up getting popped by hard precise shots, looks like he was growing new faces in several parts of his face with how much estrada peppered him. You are gavely over rating sors performance, his concrete head never let up.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Doc said:


> yeah his face never let up getting popped by hard precise shots, looks like he was growing new faces in several parts of his face with how much estrada peppered him. You are gavely over rating sors performance, his concrete head never let up.


And he won.

I'm not overrating nothing. Back to back SRR has legitimately beaten two of the best in boxing, two technically superior fighters by gritting it out and saying "fuck your skills" by swinging like a mad man from bell to bell (not to say the man doesn't have skills himself). He gets his props from me.


----------



## Deadendgeneration (Mar 24, 2015)

Doc said:


> yeah his face never let up getting popped by hard precise shots, looks like he was growing new faces in several parts of his face with how much estrada peppered him. You are gavely over rating sors performance, his concrete head never let up.


When you see something completely differently to everyone else at some point you have to start questioning yourself.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadendgeneration said:


> When you see something completely differently to everyone else at some point you have to start questioning yourself.


im on reddit boxing, and non stop boxing forums as well as esb and can see I'm not the only one, a lot of opinions out there but there seems to be many who eat up hbo commentary...


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I *think* they also get some Spanish TV money on the top too. Seems too low imo.


2 months to train, you can make that without getting punched in the face.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> No, you said he had "difficulties" with Cuadras as if the concept of a legit boxing match is lost on you.
> Did you expect Estrada to simply walk over El Principe?


Dude shut the fuck up with your nit-picking. Automatic butthurt from you anytime someone criticizes your favorites. Estrada showed the same liabilities against clever combinations tonight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Cuadras' unpredictable movement affected JFE's combopunching.
> 
> To be at his most effective Estrada needs to set his feet and an opponent who comes forward in straight lines.


Rungvisai added to his game tonight. Very clever setups. Estrada still doing that weird thing where multiple punches cause him to reset and abandon his quality counter-punching for defensive ducking behind the guard.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> im on reddit boxing, and non stop boxing forums as well as esb and can see I'm not the only one, a lot of opinions out there but there seems to be many who eat up hbo commentary...


To be completely fair I think you have a point with the HBO commentary. Estradas clean punching wasn't always called out simply because he wasn't rocking Ringo with every punch.

Kind of silly when other fighters with different styles get every slight tap called out.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Dude shut the fuck up with your nit-picking. Automatic butthurt from you anytime someone criticizes your favorites. Estrada showed the same liabilities against clever combinations tonight.


whoaaaaa bogotard has his panties in a bunch today @ElKiller, stay away from hormonal females when on their rag, don't say i didn't warn you buddy.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Choco thought Gallo won.

http://www.espn.com.mx/boxeo/nota/_...tica-triunfo-de-rungvisai-sobre-gallo-estrada


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Doc said:


> whoaaaaa bogotard has his panties in a bunch today @ElKiller, stay away from hormonal females when on their rag, don't say i didn't warn you buddy.


LOL

She's always been the extra-sensitive type.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> To be completely fair I think you have a point with the HBO commentary. Estradas clean punching wasn't always called out simply because he wasn't rocking Ringo with every punch.
> 
> Kind of silly when other fighters with different styles get every slight tap called out.


I scored the fight for Estrada, 7-5 (rounds 1,2,4,8,9,10,12) but it was very close. No problems with anyone who scored it for Rungvisai, unless they claim Thai Guy won cause he connected the better punches.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Choco thought Gallo won.
> 
> http://www.espn.com.mx/boxeo/nota/_...tica-triunfo-de-rungvisai-sobre-gallo-estrada


You're not getting away from my balls


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Rungvisai added to his game tonight. Very clever setups. Estrada still doing that weird thing where multiple punches cause him to reset and abandon his quality counter-punching for defensive ducking behind the guard.





Vysotsky said:


> No, no it could not have.





Kingboxer said:


> That's just how JFE fights breh. Take the first half off, boxing, moving, being cute, picking his shots, letting the other man get off, before going on the offensive and wrecking his faded opponent.
> It's a risky strategy but it's primarily worked until now. That just shows how much of a relentless beast SRR is though. He never let up until the very end.





Zopilote said:


> - God dammit, kid...


Marquez's weaknesses (only worse)+slow start cost Estrada the fight.

But that's not all that cost him the fight.

Srisaket is a limited lesser skilled fighter - but a limited lesser skilled fighter who fought a smarter fight and exposed Estrada's deficiencies.

It was somewhat akin to (again) JMM's close loss to Norwood - where a usually aggressive fighter made his flawed counterpunching opponent less effective by simply not rushing forward.

Estrada can't get his combo game going when he's forced to counter a relatively stationary opponent - Sri's stop/small jump/stop tactic broke Estrada's rhythm.

Add in Sri's size, huge power, very good chin, big heart, good stamina - and it was too little, too late for Estrada.

He lost.

Srisaker has now eradicated the P4P#1 and beat a fighter who should've been on everyone's P4P list.

The Immortal One impressed:


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

What a great fight. This division is the best in boxing right now and what these guys are getting paid is a joke.

I didn't score so don't have an opinion of who won but at times it looked like Estrada was just too damn skilled and sharp, then at times Sor Rungvisai looked like he could take out Estrada with that left and his investment downstairs in the earlier rounds was beautiful.

Close fight, _needs _a rematch. I'd favour Estrada just like I favoured Gonzalez in that rematch.:lol:


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sri fought exactly like a Muay Thai fighter, very stationary and lots of 1-2s, but it fucking worked.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> His last 3 fights.
> 
> Taking Gonzalez's 0
> Knocking Gonzalez out cold in a rematch
> Decision over Estrada.


I don't think he deserved the first Gonzales fight.
But he made up for it with that KO.

Inoue won't fall as easily.
Godzilla's time is now!


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Great fight. Had it to Estrada very slightly but can see either way. 

117 was too much though, strange way of scoring a fight.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I did not score it and i missed the last round but i had Sri edging it before the last round. Maybe round or two in his favor.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> now go play your video game, you "alpha" male.


It was a wee bit late last night mate, was tired, but today the grind continues.

Gotta make a name for myself on this Dragon Ball FighterZ, bruh.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

interesting fight, but it illustrates why i don't really like these low-low weight classes. estrada just played it too safe in the middle of the fight because thats what he does and other small guys do. they play pity-pat and an "ill out-maneuver you" game for 12 rounds instead of just throwing some meaningful punches. I don't have to see them do it again...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> interesting fight, but it illustrates why i don't really like these low-low weight classes. estrada just played it too safe in the middle of the fight because thats what he does and other small guys do. they play pity-pat and an "ill out-maneuver you" game for 12 rounds instead of just throwing some meaningful punches. I don't have to see them do it again...


I think that generalization definitely doesn't apply to most of this division who love to mix it up.Nor were his counters pitty pat. Didn't you enjoy the fight?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

chocolate knows whats up,1 judge came with a pre filled card due to HBO building up their next star and don't get me started on ledderman he is a clear view into hbo propaganda.

The other judges had draws and 1 round win difference as sensible card should. Should have been a draw and get an immediate rematch. Estrada throughout the fight landed the harder cleaner shots.

"Estrada won. It was a tough fight, but there is no doubt that Estrada won," Chocolatito said to TN8 in Nicaragua.

"Estrada scored very well, he moved very well, he avoided punches very well, he made his fight very well. He knew that if he stayed with Rungvisai it would be a knockout. Rungvisai is a very strong guy who is very durable, but the fight that Estrada made was excellent, his leg movements, how he threw punches. He did not move all the time, but it was an excellent fight. Congratulations to Mexico, to Estrada and to his entire team for an excellent fight."

"Rungvisai, in this fight, did not throw his punches very well. I did not see the power, he missed a lot of shots and when he misses a lot of shots he gets tired. It was an excellent fight that Estrada did.

"[The decision] does not seem fair to me. This is the same thing that happened to me when I fought. It is a real sadness that this is happening in the world of boxing. Estrada did a good job. We are not blind, (Estrada) won clearly by two points or three points. I do not understand, but that's the way of boxing. For me, sincerely, he won the fight."

https://www.boxingscene.com/chocolatito-praises-estrada-sor-rungvisai-lost-unfair-decision--125626


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I think that generalization definitely doesn't apply to most of this division who love to mix it up.Nor were his counters pitty pat. Didn't you enjoy the fight?


Indeed it does apply. My attention cannot be sustained in these small man fights. They showed us 2, two damn fights in that weight class last night. Happy for Arroyo, but never liked Cuadras' skills. And they did slapbox each other all night, but the crowd seemed to like it. The main event had Sirisaket being a hard-hitter and looking for something against a guy who is also a skillful fighter. Was interesting like I said, but let's not overrate what we saw. It was, in my opinion, an aberration to the weight area...


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

We gotta face the truth, @Zopilote .

As good as Estrada is, there's only one Dinamita.

Yeah, he sucked at leading, yeah, he was less sturdy, yeah, he had his own share of unimpressive performances.

But he wouldn't have lost to a fighter of Sri's style and caliber.

No matter how tough and hard-hitting he is.

Estrada thinks too much, he overanalyzes too much, he plays it safe too much.

JMM never did that.
His limitations were strictly physical and technical.

That's where he is far superior to Estrada - his combos are completely automatic - you go forward, JMM gets triggered.

He might get knocked down cuz of that but his counters would still shred everything.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> We gotta face the truth, @Zopilote .
> 
> As good as Estrada is, there's only one Dinamita.
> 
> ...


lame post, JMM struggled plenty with akward guys such as paquiao which is the best comparison, chris john also very akward...

jmm jr is in his infancy and will only get better, like jmm the beginning of his career when he was young saw one that started slow and boxed his opponents ears off but never attracted much attention compared to his balls to the wall compatriots (barrera, morales).

jmm jr legacy lives

rematch time, too close of a fight


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

HBO REPLAY NOW which started 6am pst

and again with Spanish commentators later this morning at 9am pst, i plan to watch thrice.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> lame post, JMM struggled plenty with akward guys such as paquiao which is the best comparison, chris john also very akward...
> 
> jmm jr is in his infancy and will only get better.
> 
> rematch time, too close of a fight


He's what 28? He doesn't have too much time, Doc...these little guys age very fast in the ring.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> He's what 28? He doesn't have too much time, Doc...these little guys age very fast in the ring.


nah, he's entering his prime right now and gots a good 7 years of fights left in him.

tchnical boxing marvels age well.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Doc said:


> nah, he's entering his prime right now and gots a good 7 years of fights left in him.
> 
> tchnical boxing marvels age well.


Hes in his prime and has been for a couple of years. Dude is 28, been involved in ten title level fights, has had 40 fights. If anything he looks like he has slighly regressed compared to his FW run though hes still top level.

Lost a slither of speed and seems to take more time to get going whereas he used to come out at the flag. Hes a bit more vulnerable at this weight, was buzzed a fair few times last night though Sris is a big puncher.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> interesting fight, but it illustrates why i don't really like these low-low weight classes. estrada just played it too safe in the middle of the fight because thats what he does and other small guys do. they play pity-pat and an "ill out-maneuver you" game for 12 rounds instead of just throwing some meaningful punches. I don't have to see them do it again...


:lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Hes in his prime and has been for a couple of years. Dude is 28, been involved in ten title level fights, has had 40 fights. If anything he looks like he has slighly regressed compared to his FW run though hes still top level.
> 
> Lost a slither of speed and seems to take more time to get going whereas he used to come out at the flag. Hes a bit more vulnerable at this weight, was buzzed a fair few times last night though Sris is a big puncher.


Agreed, although he showed some brilliance at times last night, I can't help to think that he looked much more sharp in the Viloria and Segura bouts.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> You're not getting away from my balls


Done

Jokes on you cuz you're the one thats gay for looking it up. :bart


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Hes in his prime and has been for a couple of years. Dude is 28, been involved in ten title level fights, has had 40 fights. If anything he looks like he has slighly regressed compared to his FW run though hes still top level.
> 
> Lost a slither of speed and seems to take more time to get going whereas he used to come out at the flag. Hes a bit more vulnerable at this weight, was buzzed a fair few times last night though Sris is a big puncher.


the only fighter buzzed last night was mini paquiao in round 12 during the jmm jr onslaught where he gave sor a well deserved beating on his concrete face.

interesting comment hbo made, sor gained 15 pounds whereas Estrada gained an average 10. Now we can see how sor took that massive beating in round 12, had some extra pork on him to absorb those hard shots coupled with his concrete face.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

rewatched the fight and gave the closest rounds to sor to make sure i dont have my JMM goggles blinding me.

round 1-2, ESTRADA
round 3-5, Sor
round 6, ESTRADA
round 7, Sor
round 8-9, ESTRADA
round 10, Sor
round 11-12, ESTRADA

115-113 Estrada


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> rewatched the fight and gave the closest rounds to sor to make sure i dont have my JMM goggles blinding me.
> 
> round 1-2, ESTRADA
> round 3-5, Sor
> ...


Estrada didn't win round 1.

We're down to 114-114 by my reasoning.

This fight is one of those whereby it can be 50-50 and one judge might see it just a little different and the 9 turns into a 10.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Trail said:


> Estrada didn't win round 1.
> 
> We're down to 114-114 by my reasoning.
> 
> This fight is one of those whereby it can be 50-50 and one judge might see it just a little different and the 9 turns into a 10.


I thought he did enough to win the 1st.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I thought he did enough to win the 1st.


For most of those rounds it was 50-50.

I fucking love those kind of fights.

Superfly is a success times a million.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Done
> 
> Jokes on you cuz you're the one thats gay for looking it up. :bart


maaaaaaaaaaaaaan...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


>


Now, if either one of them had thrown like that, wouldn't it have been a better fight? @Bogotazo @turbotime


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Great fight as always from these guys. I didn't consider it a robbery at all, although it was very close, particularly down the stretch. Estrada needs to get out of the gate quicker if he wants to win a rematch. Sor Rungvisai is a beast, though, make no mistake.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

HBOs lame attempt at highlights how can you summarize a fight in 1 minute, I'll wait for the boxing channels to post up the good stuff, in the meantime here's your blue balls.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Doc said:


> HBOs lame attempt at highlights how can you summarize a fight in 1 minute, I'll wait for the boxing channels to post up the good stuff, in the meantime here's your blue balls.


If you go by those highlights then it looks like Estrada won. Not representative of the 12 round fight. As you said...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> HBOs lame attempt at highlights how can you summarize a fight in 1 minute, I'll wait for the boxing channels to post up the good stuff, in the meantime here's your blue balls.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

*Thank the boxing lords for a possible rematch next in super fly 3 as the main event!*

*JMM Jr. and Mini-Pacman deserve an immediate **rematch** to adjust for a clear victory, maybe SOR goes for the KO as with chocolate or Estrada picks up the tempo for a defining win.

Also who's down for some Chocolate vs Arroyo/Nietes?

Maybe bring back Godzilla but choose someone with a pulse.
*


Now Loeffler is already salivating at the idea of matching Sor Rungvisai and Estrada in a rematch. And if Loeffler gets his way, he would like to stage that fight in the fall as the HBO televised main event of Superfly 3.

"I thought this performance warranted a rematch," Loeffler said. "If there's a way we could make a rematch for the fall, it would be tremendous to bring it back to the Forum."

Loeffler has already spoke with HBO, who are very receptive to that idea.

"I've already talked to HBO and they are interested in something in the fall," said Loeffler. "This fight would headline 'Superfly 3.'" 

https://www.boxingscene.com/sor-rungvisai-vs-estrada-rematch-eyed-fall-superfly-3--125624


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Remarkable fighter. He's just decisioned Estrada after stopping Gonzalez. He's clearly amazing but somehow manages to look not exactly as good as he is. Any hint of doubt that was there after the Roman wins must surely be eliminated now.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> His last 3 fights.
> 
> Taking Gonzalez's 0
> Knocking Gonzalez out cold in a rematch
> Decision over Estrada.


How the hell did Cuadras beat this monster?


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> How the hell did Cuadras beat this monster?


Outboxed him early, then when SSR was coming on strong, he got a horrendous cut from a clash of heads. Cuadras won by TD.

I thought Cuadras was almost looking ready to be drowned by the end of the fight especially in hindsight knowing how relentless and well conditioned Rung is.

Cuadras did look good early though


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> How the hell did Cuadras beat this monster?


On a cut.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

It was also several years ago that Cuadras beat him. He wasn't quite the well oiled machine he is today.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> chocolate knows whats up,1 judge came with a pre filled card due to HBO building up their next star and don't get me started on ledderman he is a clear view into hbo propaganda.
> 
> The other judges had draws and 1 round win difference as sensible card should. Should have been a draw and get an immediate rematch. Estrada throughout the fight landed the harder cleaner shots.
> 
> ...


I had chocolate winning the first fight against Rungvisai also.
They were both close fights, so not as sad as chocolate is making them out to be. I'd be pissed too as a fighter I suppose. As a fan, I'm just glad last night was an amazing fight. 
For Estrada of course.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaaan...


He beat me twice, I owed him big time


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Now, if either one of them had thrown like that, wouldn't it have been a better fight? @Bogotazo @turbotime


They were throwing like that. Watching back the ref missed some knockdowns which saved SRR potentially


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SRR had the KO of the year too,@allenko1 and you have Inoue who is bombs away every fight


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

- I see cab drivers.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Boxing lessons since 2004.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

- Thug life, bitches.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> He beat me twice, I owed him big time


you got him this time...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> They were throwing like that. Watching back the ref missed some knockdowns which saved SRR potentially


One at a time, Counter shots. No combinations. Ever. Isn't that what the little guys are supposed to do?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> One at a time, Counter shots. No combinations. Ever. Isn't that what the little guys are supposed to do?


Did you watch the fight ??


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Did you watch the fight ??


Entire 12 rounds. Look mane, I'm just saying what I saw. That's all...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Entire 12 rounds. Look mane, I'm just saying what I saw. That's all...


Fair enough, but your generalization of these lighter weight guys is off.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Fair enough, but your generalization of these lighter weight guys is off.


No it's not...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> No it's not...


Gonzales doesn't throw combos? Inoue doesn't? Cuadres doesn't ?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Gonzales doesn't throw combos? Inoue doesn't? Cuadres doesn't ?


Or Estrada...who throws ridiculous combos.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Or Estrada...who throws ridiculous combos.


Yeah it bailed him out vs Cuadres for sure


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Gonzales doesn't throw combos? Inoue doesn't? Cuadres doesn't ?


Caudras throws flurries and slaps only when he gets hit first. I was speaking specifically about the main event Saturday. Didn't seem like either man's strategy was to throw more than 2 at a time...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah it bailed him out vs Cuadres for sure


And that fight wasn't even his best display of combination punching. His combos against Viloria, Segura, Gonzalez, Melindo..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Caudras throws flurries and slaps only when he gets hit first. I was speaking specifically about the main event Saturday. Didn't seem like either man's strategy was to throw more than 2 at a time...


Fair enough my man.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Caudras throws flurries and slaps only when he gets hit first. I was speaking specifically about the main event Saturday. Didn't seem like either man's strategy was to throw more than 2 at a time...


At times, Estrada would throw some 3 punch combos, but against a tank like Rungvisai with cement on his fists, he had to be very careful. And against an excellent counter puncher like Estrada, you don't want to open yourself as much.

Still was a very entertaining, and skilled fight. Bring on the rematch.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> At times, Estrada would throw some 3 punch combos, but against a tank like Rungvisai with cement on his fists, he had to be very careful. And against an excellent counter puncher like Estrada, you don't want to open yourself as much.
> 
> Still was a very entertaining, and skilled fight. Bring on the rematch.


Do you think he was too careful? And it hurt him in the long run, because he did make a comeback in the latter part of the fight...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Do you think he was too careful? And it hurt him in the long run, because he did make a comeback in the latter part of the fight...


Honestly, yes I think he was a bit too hesitant. He would have put himself in more risk had he opened up more like he did in the latter part of the fight of course, but at that point it was his best chance to get a clear win IMO.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Estrada would've taken to much risk by trading like he did at the end of the fight, the Thai was fresh then and was throwing hard bombs, at the end he was fading and his punches were not a sharp as before. Estrada fought a smart fight but fell a little short.I believe he wins the rematch. No shame losing like that. Definitely not a robbery.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

I knew right from the beginning that he would end up winning

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968373367614197761


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Lester1583 said:


> I knew right from the beginning that he would end up winning
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968373367614197761


 fuck fighting a guy whos favorite food is grilled rat and fried pigeon. maybe estrada shouldnt force a rematch


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nuclear said:


> fuck fighting a guy whos favorite food is grilled rat and fried pigeon. maybe estrada shouldnt force a rematch


you just don't know how to eat. mmm mmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> you just don't know how to eat. mmm mmmmmmmmm...


i bet that rat is healthier to eat than most stuff available at your local supermarket pump full of steroids, hormones, and fed nothing but crap and forced to live in depressing conditions tight confined spaces with no room but to eat and shit and live next to dead animals.

this rat likely ate lots of grass, insects, vegetation etc.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Doc said:


> i bet that rat is healthier to eat than most stuff available at your local supermarket pump full of steroids, hormones, and fed nothing but crap and forced to live in depressing conditions tight confined spaces with no room but to eat and shit and live next to dead animals.
> 
> this rat likely ate lots of grass, insects, vegetation etc.


have you had your daily allowance of rat?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Doc said:


> i bet that rat is healthier to eat than most stuff available at your local supermarket pump full of steroids, hormones, and fed nothing but crap and forced to live in depressing conditions tight confined spaces with no room but to eat and shit and live next to dead animals.
> 
> this rat likely ate lots of grass, insects, vegetation etc.


dont rats eat garbage and shit? carry diseases? or maybe they farm em where SSR's from


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nuclear said:


> dont rats eat garbage and shit? carry diseases? or maybe they farm em where SSR's from


nah. only the finest, most delectable cuts will do. rats have a discerning taste...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Doc said:


> i bet that rat is healthier to eat than most stuff available at your local supermarket pump full of steroids, hormones, and fed nothing but crap and forced to live in depressing conditions tight confined spaces with no room but to eat and shit and live next to dead animals.
> 
> this rat likely ate lots of grass, insects, vegetation etc.


Field rats actually taste great. The catch them when it rains. Once their nest get flooded and they come swim out, they just grab them by the tail and bop them over the head. Very lean and tasty meat, and the rats eat nothing but grains.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


>


he can post all the "after" pictures he wants. if he didn't take the middle of the fight off, he would've won...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


story of the fight, estrada lit up sor with hard precise accurate shots throughout the entire fight.

Its ok the entire boxing world saw a close fight in which many had estrada winning.

sors durable face won him the figfht any lesser fighter would have been kod in round 12, those rats make you strong.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Rewatched.
Still have Estrada up


----------

